# FS; Geo Red Head Tapajos/ Female JD



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*Geo Red Head Tapajo Juvies*
Group of 6/ 2.5 - 3 inches
*$40 {PENDING PICK UP}
*









*Female JD* 
*$15 OBO*









*
Pick Up Port Moody
Cheers!!*


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up!!
Cheers!!


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*tapajo juvies*

I might be interested in 6 of those. Where can I see them?

fishbait 604 761-6761 north van


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Status updated.


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you any pic of your sliver arowana?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll go try & get a pic.
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pics now up
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Only 6 Geos left


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

hey don , what kind of pleco is that in the pics ?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

An Albino Gibby 
Cheers Bud!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

budahrox said:


> An Albino Gibby
> Cheers Bud!!


for sale ::? perhaps ?? ...


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> for sale ::? perhaps ?? ...


Sorry Dude
Not right now
If that changes I'll contact you 1st
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Reasonable offers considered.
Cheers!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

budahrox said:


> Sorry Dude
> Not right now
> If that changes I'll contact you 1st
> Cheers!!


cool thanks


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

*New Pricing
Cheers!!*


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Morning bump!!


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

ill take the geos this weekend? if there still available? cheers


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Geos pending pick up.
Cheers!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumpity bump!!!!


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aro pending pick up


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Aro Gone
Geos pending
Cheers!!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

Aro's in a wonderful home now! =D thanks again don! my indo tigers are very active now, they are not hiding anymore! they are swimming and everything now since the aro was put in the tank =D


----------

